# Asus RT-N66U, probleme 5 GHz WLAN.



## BosnaMaster (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Router (Asus RT-N66U) verliert das 5 GHz Signal ab und zu. Das heisst nach dem Neustart dauert es Tage, Stunden, Wochen ect. keine genau Definition möglich, und dann ist das 5 GHz Wlan einfach weg und auch unter den Verbindungen nicht zu finden. Ich verwende das 5 GHz Wlan nicht so lange, allerdings sind mit immer mehr Geräte dazugekommen, und deshalb wirkte das 2.4 GHz etwas zu überlastet. Dachte ich schaffe mal Entlastung, das Problem habe ich beim 2.4 GHz Signal nie.

Folgendes habe ich schon mal versucht:

Neustart, Werkseinstellung, brachte bis jetzt keine Besserung, leider habe ich kein Plan mehr was ich machen soll.

Ach ja die Firmware ist auf dem neusten Stand.  

Sonstige Einstellungen siehe Screenshot.

Danke im Voraus.

Edit: Mac Filter wird nicht verwendet.


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Februar 2017)

Ist ein bekannter Firmwarebug, vor der "3.0.0.4.380_3831" war es angeblich noch schlimmer, du kannst nur 2 Dinge tun:
Anderen Router kaufen, oder Tee trinken und auf eine neue Firmware warten.


----------



## BosnaMaster (17. Februar 2017)

Oki danke dir, für die Info.  :mad: Dachte auch sowas in die Richtung, weil kann nicht sein dass es X Tage normal läuft und dann nix da. Neustart muss her.

Edit: und heute gibt es ein Update für meinen Router...  Werde mal Updaten, Werkseinstellung und dann schauen ob es besser wird.


Edit: Zu Früh gefreut das ganze Problem bleibt bestehen, vor allem der PC mit WLAN Adapter von Strix Z270 E verursacht das Problem am deutlichsten. Kaum wird ein Download oder Speed Test gestartet bricht das 5 GHz zusammen. 

Ist der im 2.4 GHz tritt das Problem fast nicht auf...Alle Updates auf neustem Stand.


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. Februar 2017)

Der Router geht mir auf den Sack mit dem WLAN Problem...

Wären das Alternativen?

Netgear R7000 Nighthawk, ac1300/n600 - Router - digitec

Oder?

Netgear R8000 Nighthawk X6, ac2600/n600 - Router - digitec

Oder was würdet Ihr empfehlen...? Preisklasse zwischen CHF 150.-- bis CHF 200.--



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crusherd (23. Februar 2017)

Hi,

Wenn du den R8000 ins Auge fassen solltest, gibt es hier im Forum ein kleines Review von mir. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...cp-gesucht-enterprise-umfeld-post7729284.html
Der Router hat zwar auch Macken, dafür ist das Wlan sehr stabil und hat eine hohe Reichweite.
Wichtig ist, dass die aktuellste Firmware drauf ist, um die bereits veröffentlichten schwerwiegenden Schwachstellen zu beheben.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## BosnaMaster (23. Februar 2017)

Danke dir ist noch nix bestellt, werde mal mich durchlesen...

Alternativen sind auch Wilkommen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2017)

Synology RT1900AC, ac1300/n600 - Router - digitec

Hab meine beiden Asus-Router auch eingestampft weil sie bei höheren Temperaturen instabil geworden sind.
Der Synology ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

Jo jetzt noch mal ich...

ASUS RT-AC87U, ac1733/n600 - Router - digitec

Was ist mit dem? Gibt noch 15% von Digitec, würde knapp CHF 145.-- kosten.

Digitec hat mir noch versichert kann innerhalb 7 Tagen testen umtauschen oder Retour zu vollen Preis.

Der alte Asus ist so gut was Reichweite ect. angeht, dass ich die irgendwie mag.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MountyMAX (27. Februar 2017)

Einfach probieren, WENN sie ohne Probleme laufen, sind die ASUS Router gut


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2017)

Der Synology kann halt vom Funktionsumfang noch einoges mehr, der SD-Karten Slot ist auch nett.
Die Pflege mit Sicherheitsupdates ist vorbildlich.


----------



## guss (1. März 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> (...) wirkte das 2.4 GHz etwas zu überlastet.(...)



Hattest Du denn wirklich irgendwelche Probleme mit dem 2.4 GHz WLAN? Hast Du mal getestet, ob nicht ein anderer Kanal frei oder besser wäre? 

Ich habe den Asus RT-N66U nun schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bei mir läuft aber auch nur das 2.4 WLAN und das Gast WLAN. Das 5 GHz Netz habe ich komplett abgeschaltet. Ich hatte mit so einer Handy "WLAN Tester" App den geschicktesten Kanal rausgesucht und eingestellt und gut ist. Ich meine >140 Stutz mal eben so für einen neuen Router raus hauen, wenn man schon einen vernüftigen hat, sollte wohl überlegt werden


----------



## BosnaMaster (1. März 2017)

guss schrieb:


> Hattest Du denn wirklich irgendwelche Probleme mit dem 2.4 GHz WLAN? Hast Du mal getestet, ob nicht ein anderer Kanal frei oder besser wäre?
> 
> Ich habe den Asus RT-N66U nun schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bei mir läuft aber auch nur das 2.4 WLAN und das Gast WLAN. Das 5 GHz Netz habe ich komplett abgeschaltet. Ich hatte mit so einer Handy "WLAN Tester" App den geschicktesten Kanal rausgesucht und eingestellt und gut ist. Ich meine >140 Stutz mal eben so für einen neuen Router raus hauen, wenn man schon einen vernüftigen hat, sollte wohl überlegt werden


Ne das 2.4 GHz läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, aber 2x iPad 1x iPad mini, 5x Smartphone, 2x Computer...wirkt sehr belastend für 2.4 GHz. xD

Deshalb soll ja 5 GHz Entlastung bringen. Wenn ich den neuen Compi auf 5 GHz draufhaue, killt er bei Download das Netz sofort.

Die anderen Geräte brauchen etwas länger. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das ein allgemeiner Fix wäre;
ich habe aber Asuswrt-Merlin auf meinem RT-AC87U installiert und seitdem keine 5GHz Probleme mehr.

Probieren kann man es ja mal 
Und/oder mal den Router auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?

Grüße


----------



## BosnaMaster (2. März 2017)

xcruel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das ein allgemeiner Fix wäre;
> ich habe aber Asuswrt-Merlin auf meinem RT-AC87U installiert und seitdem keine 5GHz Probleme mehr.
> 
> Probieren kann man es ja mal
> ...


Ja habe ich, nach dem letzten Update sogar nochmals extra...

Wenn nur die Smartphones, Tablets etc. drauf sind dann läuft es einigermassen vernünftig. 

Wenn ich aber das WLAN von Asus Strix Z270E verbinde, killt er es bei jedem Download(Bandbreite Problem?)...Hingegen das 2.4 GHz läuft super. 

Mal schauen werde zuerst probieren ob die Kanäle irgendwie ein Problem darstellen ect...Die Asus Aktion bei Digitec dauert ja noch an. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

